# Has anyone bought this e-book on depersonalisation?



## goldengirlz (Sep 16, 2008)

Depersonalisation: A Comprehensive Guide on How to Cope with and Alleviate it By Shaun O Connor, A Recovered Sufferer

If so, what did you think?


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

It's ok. It has a lot of common sense stuff in it pertaining to dp/dr. I guess I have searched high and low on the net and know pretty much everything about this condition so this book didn't tell me a whole lot I didn't already know. It's not a total waste though. I actually had someone nice enough to send me the e book so I didn't pay for it. Which was nice. I wouldn't have read it otherwise. If you are looking for a miracle cure from this then I wouldn't bother buying it. I was looking for this for the longest and have now realized I shouldn't waste so much time chasing an imaginary cure. Many people found their way out and not every recovery story is the same.


----------



## goldengirlz (Sep 16, 2008)

thank you for your reply. That's exactly what I needed to remind me to not fall into my same "diagnose me" patterns on the internet. I don't need to whip out my visa and search for the cure that I know is WAY more complicated than that. I didn't know that before I found this forum. But now that I have, I realize that part of my problem IS the searching. I'm going to the doctor's today and am going to ask about the clonazapem/citalopram drug combo. I'm scared he's going to shrug me off and tell me I don't have it. Grrr....


----------

